# home made dog box



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

One of my hunting partners that usually does all the driving bought a new truck and the box is smaller than his old one. Doesn't look like we will be able to fit 3 kennels in it. Does anybody have any plans for building a dog box? I cant see spending the kind of money for a diamond plated one, even though they look cool.


----------



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

You could probably modify this plan to fit three.

http://www.milleroutdoors.com/articles/ ... og-box.htm

Brad


----------

